# Odd Robo Hamster Colouring...?



## CaptainGodzilla (Aug 9, 2009)

i was looking at roborovski hamsters, and they all seemed to be a ginger/creamy colour.

and my little Bear is a completely diffrent colour, very very dark compared to the others :S

does it have a name?












you can see her little bald bum in this one lol. 










not fantastic quality, but she never sits still :bash:

thanks


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

thats not a robo lol 
if its from a shop its probably a winter white/campbells hybrid


----------



## CaptainGodzilla (Aug 9, 2009)

ami_j said:


> thats not a robo lol
> if its from a shop its probably a winter white/campbells hybrid



i was told she was a robo when i got her 



EDIT: just found this.









thats her exactly, there will be words said at the shop.

thanks!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Shes definately not a Roborovski

Taken from a Robo website

*Roborovskis* (_*Phodopus roborovskii*_) are the smallest of all hamsters commonly kept as pets. *Distinguishing characteristics of the Roborovskis* *are the white spots where the eyebrows would be, and the lack of the dorsal stripe seen in all other dwarf hamsters.*


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

CaptainGodzilla said:


> i was told she was a robo when i got her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like they need to retrain their staff lol
no problem


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

this is a robo, i dont think yours is one


----------



## CaptainGodzilla (Aug 9, 2009)

Mush said:


> this is a robo, i dont think yours is one
> 
> image
> 
> ...



she/he is lovely:flrt:

but no, we got to the bottom of it, shes a campbells hybrid


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

i agree defo not a robo. altho there are a very few different coloured ones out there, none have the stripe and she looks a little bigger too? 










my two boys, before hammibal killed hammy


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

CaptainGodzilla said:


> she/he is lovely:flrt:
> 
> but no, we got to the bottom of it, shes a campbells hybrid




thanks

he is a gorgeous chap, i unfortunatly had to rehome him though as i took him on from a friend as she brought 2 girls to find out one wasnt a girl, so i took him on but found out i was majorly allergic and it was so painful to even clean him out


----------

